# open thread



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I would like to invite all the members to post a favorite picture of theirs. any species any size. maybe include a small caption as why it was your favorite. I hope you all participate. It would make a great thread in time. 


Heres mine. Everytime I look at this photo I cant help but to admire the angle and the quality of the photo. Its almost like the fish is looking at you. Mostly though what a fine speciman of a true bull red drum it is. My brother caught him and is the one holding him 11-19-05.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

And lets try and leave any nonsense outta this one. real pictures and real and kind captions underneath. post a reply .............post a pict....................................:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, and I don't want to hear any hating, I got that on a boat.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

My biggest redfish (red drum to you northern boys) ever. 










It measured 31 and 1/2 inches and was sight casted and caught on a big, live jumbo shrimp from the jetty at Redfish Pass on Captiva Island on Florida's Gulf Coast last October.

I'm heading down there again in three weeks as I do every year for my bi-annual fishing vacation. I can't wait. I am stoked!!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Christmas Eve*










2006 AI Just one of best!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the biggest thing I've ever caught on a T-Hex...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

noone else got a good photo????opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This isn't my fish,but a cobe a close friend of mine caught.. Was the state record,here in NC, for a couple of yrs...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

good god man I meant picts. of fish not dinosaurs


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Some guys on the SC board might remember this one


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Who's the strange/scary guy in the purple hoody and man purse?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

clinder said:


> noone else got a good photo????opcorn:


If the big blues are running on the 20th, I hope to have one for ya!

Steve


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine's in there somewhere. Croakerfest '07.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

This isnt a pic of a fish, but one i took this weekend while fishing the point. Thought it was one of the best pics i had.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

bluerunner said:


> Some guys on the SC board might remember this one


That "pier" looks flooded. Was that on the surf or pier?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*Nathan 4 years old.....*

His first Red 27"...Caught on 12lb and live Mullet..
South Packery Jetty..


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Using a conventional to boot. Cute.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

bluerunner said:


> Some guys on the SC board might remember this one


Hey! Was this the tarpon where the guys jumped off the pier to untangle the line and bring him in? I remember reading about that one!

Steve


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

these are some great picts. keep em comin!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/OBX%20Fishing/EndToAGreatDay06.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

okimavich said:


> That "pier" looks flooded. Was that on the surf or pier?


was on the pier for about 1:45, then taken to the surf to get a pic and scales



NEIV164Owl said:


> Hey! Was this the tarpon where the guys jumped off the pier to untangle the line and bring him in? I remember reading about that one!
> 
> Steve


nope....although i was afraid a lady was going to get her shoulder sliced open by the braided line when we finally got to the beach


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

47(total length) X 29 spring '07

I should have a pic of a bigger one from this fall if DVR killer ever sends the pics to me (hint hint).


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

OBX_Nomad said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/OBX%20Fishing/EndToAGreatDay06.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


Gorgeous shot. Polarizer?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like this one of my first yak red


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's the July picture from the OBPA Prize Calendar.

My two future FHB's. :fishing:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Gone but not forgotten*


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

My Sons first Pomp. Fall '05


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

here's mine, caught him on a #9 gamakatsu circle hook.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> here's mine, caught him on a #9 gamakatsu circle hook.


he mustuv got stuck in the eye!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I love that pic of the little kid with the redfish on the pier. Awesome. LOL

That pompano is pretty nice too. Good eats. I haven't had me a pomp in months. We've had a bad season over here on the west coast of Florida this year. 

I've had to settle for mangrove snapper as my mainstay fish for eating. LOL


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*OBX Sunrise*


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Seafoam*

I believe credit for this photo has to go to my wife because I honestly don't recall taking it. I'm sharing it because it so defines the Outer Banks.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

This has to be my favorite fish picture. Back in 2002 I was trying to get my oldest daughter her first Muskie at age 4...but ended up with one she couldn't have handled. My partner boat (dad) had headed in with my other daughter on board, leaving me with no camera, or measuring stick, and a little walleye net.

My daughers comment "that's a big fish daddy!" will echo in my mind forever. Grabbed the fish by the tail, measured it with the net (it was the entire length from basket to handle tip) and a passing bass fisherman snapped this photo and sent it to me in the mail.

It measured 46" and weighed an estimated 29-30 lbs.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That's a great shot Redhorse.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

my 38 in blue april 07


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont know how to put pictures in the thread


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> i dont know how to put pictures in the thread



check your p.m.'s man since its my thread I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

OBX nomad.....................Absolutly superb!!!!!


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

Sunset at the point.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Clinder, great start to a thread! <applause>

OBX_NOMAD, your work is artistry!! Well done!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is mine...my boy's first paper drum at age 8...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Too many boats on here. Don't you all know that is cheating? 

While there have been many others and some a lot bigger, here is the first cow I ever caught at my favorite "pasture"


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nice feesh Trev. :beer:

Here's one back atcha from the other side of the bridge... 











My first cow of the year and personal best @ 40" 25#.


.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's a nice fish there Rick.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

it was a toss up for me between my biggest spinner ever (5.5' TL) and 60#+ or my hardest to land. So here it is. A double header of 25" cookie cutter redfish on light tackle. I caught them both wihtin 30 seconds of each other and had to fight two rods on opposite sides of the pier until I could drop each one into the pier net. Both were released unharmed.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice work everyone. I'm not sure what's more fun; catching fish, or seeing the smiles of those who do. Keep 'em coming!

Also, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*The whole family catchs fish... but my fav pics...*









http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/100_2645.JPG

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/100_2645.JPG


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

VICIII, I saw the pic of you daughter and thought "man, he's got himself a beautiful young lady". Then I saw who I assume is your wife. Now I see where the young one gets her looks from. Family of five? Me too, but all kids are boys.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Family of six.... 9 month old as well.
Ya thank god the kids look like there mom. The whole family loves to fish and hit the beach. For that I am blessed...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

One more my biggest to date...
47.5fork X 30 girth


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Nice work everyone. I'm not sure what's more fun; catching fish, or seeing the smiles of those who do. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Also, thanks for the compliments.


Absolutely. my sentiments exact. This thread is the real essence of what its all about. We tend to stray from this on here sometimes.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

notso said:


> One more my biggest to date...
> 47.5fork X 30 girth




Now thats a fish...!!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Can you tell I was happy? that was my 2nd of the night & my biggest to date. Cdog caught one about 1/2 hr before that one that was 47fl X 31!!! talk about a fat fish!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

My biggest is 48 in.... I loved it... Wish I had a pic.. But do have witnesses...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That my friend is what we in NC call an "Ole Warrior"....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

My biggest ol' warrior to date, fishin w/ clyde & john on the boat this year..

50"TL 48"FL x 34"


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

that thing is a MONSTER  I want two or three


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Now*

I know what I am missin. I have got to get down with you guys so I can learn how to fish.:redface::redface::redface::redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Damn*

Ryan, that's a monster.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Just one of my favorites. My youngest thinks she is the best at catching fish. She is constantly telling me exactly how to cast, wind, and hold the equipment. Children create some of the best memories of our lives.

Jimmy


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Here is mine...my boy's first paper drum at age 8...


Looks like the same day as your avatar pic ?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

were is our faithful mod/admin/owner.......


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Hard to pic one but heres one for surf and one for boat









43.5 inches









charleston king caught during pre fishing The kids first king over 30#


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

every photo on here so far has been absolutly impressive. some by the shear size of the species and some by the shear meaning of seein your child smile with joy. THeirs gotta be more with 7000 plus members theirs deffinatly some pict that we each have that are meaningful enough to be one of or own best. maybe because how they were caught, or who they were caught by, or with, or maybe where they were caught..........or maybe a sunrise or sunset on a remote surf.........or maybe a pict of and old fishing buddie that may not be here anymore. lets see it folks those who havent posted a pict yet, those that have maybe post another.. show us a captured moment in your fishing times that to you will always be a moment that when you think of it or share the story with a stranger you met on a beach or pier somewere it always seems to remind you of the *real* joy of what we do. maybe a time or trip fishing anywhere, boat, or pier, or surf, that shows you to understand the the real meaning of "take somebody fishing". The real pleasures of fishing come from the heart. Not the size of the fish, or the strenght off the knot, the lenght of the leader, the distance of the cast, the rod and real or tackle, the size of the hook, wether you were on a pier or on the sand in hatteras or the rocks of south africa during the sardine run or even just standing in the mud on some marsh bank with all the right tackle and gear that took you two hours to tote through mud to a spot to fish for the hundrenth time with the same belief and enthusiasm about that spot when its your hundreth time goin there and never caught nothin.. The love of fishing always remains same no matter what,were,when,or how. show us your *love* of fishing please with a pict. If you have no way to post picts. Tell the story. If you dont how to post that special pict I will do it for you E- mail me your pict [email protected] and why to you it decribes what it means to really love the sport of fishing and how it will always remind you of the greater bond most of us should share and express more often...... 


My Own quote

"The best fishing trips I ever went on were the trips I never caught nothin".....................

Chet Linder 
10-21-76 until.............


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

6 of 9 spanish i caught the first day I fished the first rod i ever built....WRI 1023


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice pic Justin -- that rod must have good mojo!
you gonna post up your NC fishing experience?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope that one day when this thread is over if ever. That it finds a way into the fishing bible. I f there ever was such a book it should be remembered as the essence of what a book like that deep down inside should contain what its really all about. with that keep em comin this is what a real fisherman should always remember and express. As we all are. Much love and appreciation to you all and i look forward to seein more strories or picts that show us all that you to are what we all are........Fishermen and fisherwomen.:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Judy, nothing much to post, good numbers of spanish, tons of flounder and more palm sized pomps than i care to remember lol....my number wasnt drawn on the monday night drum bite lol


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

my first time ever cacthing tog


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sight casting Red Drum.....*

I can thank DD for this one. He put us right on them. Pick your fish and cast it to him, WHAT A BLAST! Thanks Kenny.....Hat


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sunset on the Outer Banks, dosen't get much better than that for me...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Sunset on the Outer Banks, dosen't get much better than that for me...



that looks lika reel purty hole ya settin' in...Nice pic Clay.

Fishin's a lot better than re-modellin'


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Good Times*


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not wanting this thread to die so I figured I'd add another one.

This is my computer desktop at work. 










I keep watching that rod tip but it never wiggles.  Hard not to watch it though. 
.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's mine
August 8th, hot as blazes on the water and nothing biting.
We found a deep hole for some bottom fishing and I got surprised by this 30+# king in 100' of water ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

My other favorite- not saltwater though
My first Trout slam
They've lost some color from being in the cooler, but it's a brookie, brown, and a bow
all taken on the fly


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm in for another. I don't have nearly as many beach pictures as all of you do, but here is a memorable one for me...my most recent trip to the beach. Talked my buddy Jay into surf casting with me for the first time before he moved back to Alaska. Got to meet Darin and Bill that weekend...we spent the day at FF.















Didn't catch squat at Fort Fisher, but this was the haul from the point that evening...it was the last night and we pulled out the next morning. Lots of fish caught that trip, but this was the only pic we got. Plenty of blues, blow toads, lizard fish, short flounders, one pup, etc...















:fishing:
I'll never forget that trip because I brought two people with me who had never surf fished before (one who had never even seen the ocean). Got to camp out on the beach, and meet face to face with a couple of my online friends from P&S for the first time.
:beer:


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Nags Head Fishing Pier*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/100_0465-Resized.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

December in Little River........


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/redandtrout.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

That is one nice spec there!!

:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Back Bay Horses from last fall


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Cdog, Now those are some nice 4X4s!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Cdog, Now those are some nice 4X4s!


It was funny when the lead horse decided to "investigate" Jeff's reel.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

*close up!*

!


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

first shorebound king


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I no that I posted this picture on another thread recently but it belongs here, on this thread. My heart it is.......................................... Its because of fishing that I am blessed with a memory like this. That's my boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*great pic*

now that right there is what:fishing: is all about not a bad slot ether.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

deano said:


> now that right there is what:fishing: is all about not a bad slot ether.


clinder was you able to post shades red on here


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Now that is one happy boy!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deano said:


> clinder was you able to post shades red on here


the pict never came to my phone. if you still got it i can pm you my number if you dont still have my number and you can resend it or e-mail it to me. I would like to post a pict of ray,roy/SHADE12 on this thread.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

every one keep the picts comin!!:fishing:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

another of my favorite red picts.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

clinder said:


> another of my favorite red picts.


pm me dude with your number and i will try to send to your phone again


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*pics*

chet i still have the pic on my phone if you will pm your phone # again i will try to send it to y again maybe it will go to your phone would like ever one to see it on here as well


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

If I can get it to work.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man gotta find some pics of the monster drum I have caught in FL. But these are a good start:

My buddy Sniper and I with our nice Rockfish caught at AI a few years ago. To put this in perspective his was 35" 









First time my wife and I fish together she ends up kicking my butt!  She'd kill me if I told her I posted this! The wind was not kind to her long hair!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/NagsHeadSunrise.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*couple more*


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*SHADE12 with a nice tybee pier red!!!!!!!*

Hope you see this SHADE12. Nice fish!


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Chet*

Chet Thanks To You And Deano For Posting The Pic Man.

I Am Going To Be Off 6 Day Over 
Thanksgiving. Any Fishing Left By Then. If
So, May Make One More Trip.
Keep Me Posted If You Can.

Thanks Again Man.


Shade12


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*tybee pier king*

buddy of mine nick got this one last sunday. I believe his screen name is fishinpapa???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Clinder, I say you take that pier king picture into the shop I used to work in. They should get a kick out of that.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Got this guy this weekend 48.5


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice red man. Pm me which beach you on


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

okimavich said:


> That "pier" looks flooded. Was that on the surf or pier?


Hooked on the pier and landed on the beach.


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

Small correction :Thanx Clinder ... Its Fishinpops not fishinpapa


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

37lb cobia, using a stradic 5000 & 10lb suffix siege


----------



## Robert (Nov 1, 2007)

Did this for an hour and a half...










71.5" x 30.25"



















Miss you guys, it's been awhile, probably 5 or 6 years. Couldn't remember my old login info. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There's a link at login to have Sand Flea send you your old info.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

FISHINPOPS said:


> Small correction :Thanx Clinder ... Its Fishinpops not fishinpapa


no problem man. you still goin to jeck this weekend? sorry bout the screename mistake.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Another friend of mine in Corova,NC with a nice'n that he caught..


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Not my biggest BLUECAT!!*










THIS ONE WAS 28 1/2 #


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I caught these snakehead while chasing LMB ..she went 8.13 oz 23" caught on a spinner bait


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I give up ..for now


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Early Morning Splendor*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/EarlyMorningSplendor.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is a cheating day.. Best bass to date


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A baby sissy fish.....*

and the world famous moon boots.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Hat,

Here on the OBX we call those boots Wanchese Wing-tips. Nice fish.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sneads Ferry Sneakers down here...


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a pic of me with a barndoor skate I dragged in a couple summers ago. I'm not exactly sure how much it weighed but it maxed out my 50# scale before I could get it off the ground; closest guess would be about 80+. Didn't put up too much of a fight, kinda felt like draggin in a big rock that occasionally tried to swim away. Not a bad catch for 17# test though.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice..nice.. opcorn:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

OBX_Nomad said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/EarlyMorningSplendor.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Long story short, first year at Nagshead was walking down the beach. Kept seeing what looked like a fish in the crest of the wave. Finally, when it seemed right, jumped at it, threw it on the beach.... ended up being a very much alive 4 foot Hammerhead, of course I didn't know how flexible they were, check out where I'm holding him  Could have been a virgin for life.... 11 yrs old, one catch I won't forget!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

holy crap man!You sayin "caught by hand From shore"??????????


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Wiz,

That photos has to bring back some fond memories for you. I can only imagine what the OBX was like in '65? It had to have been a great time.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

BTT - Found this classic of a thread lookin something up, figured Id ressurect for additions.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

that might work...biggin...thanks to brent erik and jesse........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> that might work...biggin...thanks to brent erik and jesse........


that was a fun summer.

BIG TOOTHYS ROFL


most thanks should go to brent for that one, he was the only one we could trick into paddling tuna heads out at night in my kayak, leaving the bait in the rear well, when the scupper would flush with water and leave a nice oil slick behind the yak

"DUDE, i saw shadows!"


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

got a few




































avon drum tournament..athat i wasnt enetered in










^^^^jesses fish...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> that was a fun summer.
> 
> BIG TOOTHYS ROFL
> 
> ...


haha yea....toothy critters...erik had us rolling all night


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lol ghost pictures of a far away time. damn that feels like forever ago.

next time im up at ur place chris, im stealin that pic of you on ur fridge when ur like 4yrs old in ur mexican outfit...hold it for randsome or ill post it online...










mmmmm tastes like....fish

Jesse


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice fall drum at the Point.
[URL="http://








[/URL]

Drag getting a workout at sunset...
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

not my best but some really good catches...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

OBX_Nomad said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/OBX%20Fishing/EndToAGreatDay06.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>





OBX_Nomad said:


>


Very Nice work!!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I like this one.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

This one was taken by my 13 yr old son.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See I really do catch fish

Caught this one, gave her a kiss and tossed her back over


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

*This is my first snook. She wasnt very big, but ill never forgot it!*


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

When I bumped this thread back up, I had forgotten my hard drive had been erased a few months back so I have limited pics....I know, its a suspect story but its the truth


Anyways, this isnt the biggest snook but its one of my favorite pictures. Was still in VA in college when I flew down to do a 3 day camping trip to Flamingo. One of the coolest places on Earth. Caught her bouncing a DOA TerroEyz at the Marina under the lights looking for Tarpon. It was January 2008, and 85 degrees, but I had a jacket, jeans, long sleeve shirt and the classic white tee buff off to ward on the mosqiutos..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

*Heres some crucial stuff from last year*


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> that might work...biggin...thanks to brent erik and jesse........


That b the one that F'd up my nipple with his tail, god dang that hurt 

That summer was CRUCIAL


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*kiss a fish foundation*

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=fish4chris002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/fish4chris002.jpg" border="0" alt="honey hole pig"></a>
cold & wet...but happy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> That b the one that F'd up my nipple with his tail, god dang that hurt
> 
> That summer was CRUCIAL


rofl i remember that one nip slappin you.

C R U C I A L summer for sure


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EDMboarder said:


> That b the one that F'd up my nipple with his tail, god dang that hurt
> 
> That summer was CRUCIAL


Crucial to/for what? One of my favorite pop cultural words that get thrown in todays language just where-ever  long story I wont go into from couple years ago involving some herbal remedy patients lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ROFL. i couldnt explain thoroughly enough how the "CRUCIAL/TEAM CRUCIAL" Logos came into being. it just wouldnt sound right typed. its one of them things ya' gotta be there to listen to LOL



TOOTHY CRITTERS TOO ROFL BIG TOOTHYS


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha. still dont have my dang shirt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Here a few from the Dogg Pound*

Here are a few


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Some more*

More


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> haha. still dont have my dang shirt


sorry, erik didnt get any made in Kids sizes  only fatman + skiny guy

here is an ugly guy sporting the fatman size.

CRUCIAL, the legendary week of summer 07 lives on.









Jesse


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

*Core Banks, NC*

First "old" Drum ever caught by me:



Second one, the following night (both measured 38")



What heaven (on earth) looks like:



The only way to get to heaven:



Lighthouse (1)



Lighthouse (2)



Shark caught on Oak Island, NC


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter said:


> See I really do catch fish
> 
> Caught this one, gave her a kiss and tossed her back over


You'd keep em if you knew how to clean em.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*A few more from Heaven*

The only other way to get to Heaven

























A few of the Drum wagons

































A few from the trip

























Waiting for the ferry to leave the Island


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

pretty hefty sea bass on the left


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shooter*



Shooter said:


> See I really do catch fish
> 
> Caught this one, gave her a kiss and tossed her back over


 Gee Shooter hope ya dont catch me.:--|


----------

